# Bearded Dragon Viv Ideas 4x2x2 Decor!



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

I hate doing these "what shall I do" threads..but i am really stuck and needing some creative minds to help me.

I bought Herman a brand spanking new 4x2x2 MANSION!! its like hugh heffs palace for 1 beardie.

I am stuck for the best way to set up any decor for him, I am to busy to be building fake rocks and stuff like that, but I can put shelves up for him and have a nice piece of slate tile for the basking spot.

I am really asking to see anyone elses Vivs to give me (a less creative person) some sort of ideas of how to improve this HUGE space.


Olly


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

anything at all......


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

bamboo root jungle gyms are always a good addition to beardies vivs. and instead of having a blank flooring maybe you could get some nice natural looking tiles from b and q to make it look more authentic. and lots of dried branches and grasses.


----------



## don't rush me (Apr 19, 2008)

High Mate why not do a theme based on a place a picture from a book why not form some tunnels using plastic waste pipe and cover them with bark- how about a bridge wire some garden canes together, why not get a load of rocks and form a rockery but make sure they are well placed m8............

Why not make it the play boy mansion as you said make a bed etc for him and other things but use natural stuff but base it on the playboy mansion, (now that's an idea) post us some pics mate see if we can help with ideas on stuff further........

a good piece of bark shaped for hughs bed with a bit of blue slate fixed to form the mattress thats a starting point :2thumb:

go get on with it you can do it now m8: victory:


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

Cheers people.

I have bought some large bark pieces as well as some slate to make a myan style pyramid and some java wood to add some sexy decor for him

and to top it all off i am on the hunt for a sexy young lady dragon to make him happy.


I will get some pictures up by the end of the weekend.


----------



## don't rush me (Apr 19, 2008)

Wicked m8 keep up the good work :2thumb:


----------



## bmth girl (Apr 18, 2008)

Its the weekend....I'm waiting in anticipation..:lol2:


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

haha its on its way.

I have a few jobs to do before the fun can happen

1. fill in an application form for RBS

2. Set the viv up in the most attractive manner

3. Take pictures

4. Post pictures and sit back in amazment at how bland it looks


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

[img=http://img388.imageshack.us/img388/999/img0042us5.th.jpg]

[img=http://img352.imageshack.us/img352/2272/img0043wd3.th.jpg]

[img=http://img60.imageshack.us/img60/8152/img0045au6.th.jpg]

[img=http://img379.imageshack.us/img379/9255/img0046wh7.th.jpg]


Some pics which are long over due.

sorry about the light, i did not open my curtains

More to follow


----------

